# *.bat Files direkt aus Eclipse starten?



## pocketom (25. Aug 2009)

Habe eine simple test.bat erstellt die ich in einem Eclipse-Project abgelegt habe:


```
DIR
PAUSE
```

Über "Open with"->"System Editor" kann man den Batch starten. Allerdings öffnet sich der Batch nicht wie erwartet im Verzeichnis %JAVA_WORKSPACE%\projectdir wo das file selbst ja liegt, sondern unter %ECLIPSE_HOME%. Startet man die bat "normal" z.B. per Doppelklick von einem beliebigen Verzeichnis so startet es wie zu erwarten auch im selben Verzeichnis.

Wie krieg ich das unter Eclispe hin? Ziel ist es ein paar simple Automatisierungen per Doppelklick direkt aus dem Workspace/Projekt zu starten. Dazu muss natürlich der Pfad stimmen.


----------



## SlaterB (25. Aug 2009)

wäre es akzeptabel, in der .bat mit
cd absoluter Pfad
manuell zum gewünschten Verzeichnis zu springen, egal von wo aus aufgerufen?


----------



## maki (25. Aug 2009)

Wozu eigentlich eine .bat Datei aus Eclipse heraus starten? :question:


----------



## pocketom (26. Aug 2009)

Hi,

absolute Pfade wären nicht so toll, genau das will ich ja vermeiden...

Ich starte damit mein mvn generate-sources um aus einem WSDL file mit WSDL2JAVA die sourcen zu generieren. Das blöde ist, ohne Skript muss man jedes mal das WSDL File kurz anfassen, das erledige ich in meiner bat mit einem touch. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, man hat damit quasi einen "Button", kurz auf das File klicken und los gehts.


----------



## maki (26. Aug 2009)

Du nutzt ein bat file um einen Maven Build zu triggern bzw. richtig zu stellen?  Wusste doch das da etwas komsich ist...

Ein [c]mvn clean generate-sources[/c] sollte doch reichen...


----------



## pocketom (26. Aug 2009)

Ok, aber das muss ich nach wie vor in der CMD eintippen. Würde das gerne auf "Knopfdruck" haben da es immer das gleiche ist und zig mal am Tag benutzt wird ;-)

Dazu muss das bat halt wenigstens im Projektfolder ausgeführt werden, absolute Pfade eintragen fü jedes Project ist zuviel Aufwand. Geht ja nur darum das schnell und mit möglichst einfachen Mitteln zu bewerkstelligen...

EDIT: Ein Eclipse-Plugin mit dem man Maven Goals zu selbst definierten Schaltflächen zuweisen kann wäre natürlich das Optimum!


----------



## maki (26. Aug 2009)

> Ok, aber das muss ich nach wie vor in der CMD eintippen.


Natürlich nicht, genauso wenig wie man Maven von der konsole aus bedient wenn man mit Maven2 & Eclipse arbeitet..



> EDIT: Ein Eclipse-Plugin mit dem man Maven Goals zu selbst definierten Schaltflächen zuweisen kann wäre natürlich das Optimum!


Das Ding heisst m2eclipse und ist Pflicht wenn man mit Maven2 & Eclipse entwickelt, damit kann man unter anderem auch sog. Run-Configurations erstellen...

http://www.java-forum.org/ides-und-tools/86955-wichtige-bzw-nuetzliche-eclipse-plugins.html


----------

